

Google Donates Two Eclipse Projects Worth $5 Million - msredmond
http://adtmag.com/articles/2010/12/15/google-donates-eclipse-projects.aspx

======
Uhhrrr
I suppose if you subscribe to the labor theory of value this figure could be
accurate - but what a mean and pessimistic way to think about it! If the tools
are actually useful to Java/Eclipse developers, they could be worth far more.

(and if not, they could be worth far less)

